# The coming pain in Spain



## tite_abeie

Bonsoir tout le monde!

voici le titre d'un article que je dois traduire, sur les élections en Espagne et les problèmes que le pays rencontre notamment dans le domaine de l'économie...
je comprend très bien le titre, mais je voulais savoir si quelqu'un avait une idée sympa (un petit jeu de mots) à proposer???

MERCI!!


----------



## Wopsy

L'heure de la douleur en Espagne
L'heure est à la douleur en Espagne
Peine à l'horizon en Espagne
?????


----------



## RuK

En Espagne, la douleureuse arrive?


----------



## tite_abeie

Peine à l'horizon en Espagne... c'est pas mal ça!! Merci..

j'essaie de trouver un petit jeux de mots ou quelque chose qui rime mais je suis à court d'idées..


----------



## itka

Des jeux de mots qui te donneront peut-être une meilleure idée :

"La douleur (ou quelque chose de mieux) gagne l'Espagne" ... juste pour la rime !

"L'Espagne ne sera plus le pays de Cocagne"... si toutefois elle l'a été un jour ...


----------



## tite_abeie

Merci pour l'astuce, bien trouvé (by the way..)


----------



## tite_abeie

Encore merci à tous pour votre aide


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour,

Mon petit effort... s'il n'est pas trop tard

Ce n'est pas gagné en Espagne
L'espagne bat la campagne (petite tentative de jeu de mots)
L'économie stagne en Espagne ? (pas convaincue de celle-là)


----------



## wildan1

RuK said:


> En Espagne, la douleureuse arrive?


 
Pas mal !

En fait le jeu de mots n'est pas tellement que le titre rime, mais qu'il est calqué sur la chanson de la comédie musicale My Fair Lady, _"The *R*ain in Spain"..._


----------



## itka

wildan1 said:


> En fait le jeu de mots n'est pas tellement que le titre rime, mais qu'il est calqué sur la chanson de la comédie musicale My Fair Lady, _"The *R*ain in Spain"..._



Oui, c'est ce que j'ai pensé immédiatement, mais la traduction française de la chanson n'aide pas ici !


----------



## tite_abeie

wildan1 said:


> Pas mal !
> 
> En fait le jeu de mots n'est pas tellement que le titre rime, mais qu'il est calqué sur la chanson de la comédie musicale My Fair Lady, _"The *R*ain in Spain"..._



coucouc

je reviens sur ce titre, je ne connais pas la comédie musicale, de quelle proposition de titre vous parlez??


----------



## GEmatt

_L'hiver ibérique_ ?

(Sens figuré, bien sûr)





> L'économie stagne en Espagne ? (pas convaincue de celle-là)


J'aime bien celui-ci aussi, ça stagne en Espagne


----------



## tite_abeie

Pas mal! faut aller loin pour celui la mais il me plait!! MERCI


----------



## archijacq

nuages en perspective pour l'Espagne


----------



## tite_abeie

Qu'est ce que vous pensez de:

les temps difficiles sont proches pour l'Espagne?


----------



## Nicomon

archijacq said:


> nuages en perspective pour l'Espagne


   J'aime bien cette solution.

Ou peut-être nuages à l'horizon?   À moins que ce soit trop cliché?


----------



## tite_abeie

Encore merci à tous pour vos solutions!!!


----------



## lastrana

Finis, les châteaux en Espagne?


----------



## itka

lastrana said:


> Finis, les châteaux en Espagne?



Ah, ça, c'est génial !!!


----------



## mgarizona

_ça stagne en Espagne_ gets my vote.

Too bad there isn't anything that sounds like _châteaux_ that implies bad times or trouble?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut tite_abeie,

Alors dans le vraiment très libre, il me vient :
Du tintouin chez les Espingouins


----------



## itka

Je crois qu'il vaut mieux se méfier d'un mot comme "Espingouin"... Il me semble qu'il est rangé dans les "offensives", non ?


----------



## lastrana

Oui, mais c'est vraiment très drôle!


----------



## Nicomon

lastrana said:


> Finis, les châteaux en Espagne?


 
Joli. Mais est-ce qu'on ne s'éloigne pas un peu du sujet de l'article?



lastrana said:


> Oui, mais c'est vraiment très drôle!


 
Bien d'accord. Quoiqu'un peu irrévérencieux. Il faudrait peut-être un mot en ol, pour rimer avec Espagnols.


----------



## funnyhat

wildan1 said:


> Pas mal !
> 
> En fait le jeu de mots n'est pas tellement que le titre rime, mais qu'il est calqué sur la chanson de la comédie musicale My Fair Lady, _"The *R*ain in Spain"..._


 
Ce qui à son tour vient d'un vieux virelangue: "_The rain in Spain stays mainly in the plain_."


----------



## archijacq

En 2007, certains pensaient que la crise liée à l'immobilier allait se résorber, et on a pu lire ce titre:
"The pain in Spain is mainly on the wane"

L'article dont nous essayons de traduire le titre ne fait pas seulement état de problèmes économiques, mais de difficultés sociales (immigration) et politiques liées au statut des régions (Catalogne) et à la fin du cesser-le-feu des séparatistes basques. Le contexte ne se prête guère à des jeux de mots divertissants.

Dans ces conditions, il faut trouver une traduction pour tous ces lendemains qui vont déchanter.

Par ailleurs, il faut souligner que si le titre est amusant pour des anglophones par sa référence culturelle à "My Fair Lady", l'allusion à "pain/rain" est particulièrement maladroite étant donné que l'Espagne souffre d'une pénurie chronique d'eau. L'eau de la Durance est régulièrement acheminée par bateaux-citernes au départ de Marseille, et à la même période un titre du 19 mars 2008 indiquait:
"La Provence va désaltérer Barcelone"


----------



## Teafrog

Le bagne gagne en Espagne ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



archijacq said:


> [...] Le contexte ne se prête guère à des jeux de mots divertissants. [...]


Quelle rabat-joie ! 
Non, je plaisante. Je suis sûre que tu nous donnes le bon contexte.
Mais Tite_abeie demandait pourtant  :


tite_abeie said:


> [...] si quelqu'un avait une idée sympa (un petit jeu de mots) à proposer??? [...]


Alors on lui a obéi puisque c'est son fil... 

En retournant (à peine !)  un peu plus dans le sérieux je dirais :
Perspectives de traviole chez les Espagnols

(P.S. : Espingouin est pour moi au même niveau qu'Amerloque : c'est plus affectueux que dépréciatif. J'espère n'avoir froissé aucun Espagnol avec ma « proposition » précédente.)


----------



## archijacq

L'Espagne dans la tourmente [immobilière]


----------



## Arrius

*C'est bien triste que la pauvre Espagne ne soit plus le pays de Cocagne.*


----------

